# Fallo y solución Sharp Aquos LC-37GD8E



## vaneno

Hola amigos.
Hace tiempo que no posteaba por aquí. Vengo de reparar una TV Sharp Aquos LC-37GD8E, que me ha costado un poco debido a la poca información que encontré, asi que quisiera compartir mi experiencia por si le sucede a otra persona. A lo mejor dentro de unos años puede ser util para alguien.

Al tema. La tv me la dieron en un SAT de una persona que no quiso repararla, y en el SAT ya empezaba a molestar. El fallo lo he visto en muchos hilos en ingles y ninguna solución:
Tv con led en rojo. Se pulsa encender en el mando y cambia el led a verde durante unos 12 segundos aproximadamente. Acto seguido, se apaga y led rojo.

El manual de servicio lo encontre en google sin mucho problema, pero en principio no arrojaba luz sobre el tema. La F.A. tiene un monton de tensiones pero todas OK segun el manual.
Existe el modo servicio que se entra encendiendo la tv con "vol -" y "input" , hasta que sale una "K" a la izquierda arriba. En ese momento se pulsa "vol-" y "prog-" y se entraria en el modo servicio. Este modo ya lo conocia pero no conseguia activarlo.

La explicacion del fallo  (al menos en mi caso) es que la tv comprueba las lamparas y si existe algun error se apaga. Esto se hace al menos 5 veces. A la 5 vez se apaga directamente (que es mi caso). Mientras que esas 5 veces no llegan al tope, entrar al modo servicio es relativamente facil, ya que se llega a ver durante unos segundos el OSD con la "K", y siempre que entra en modo servicio la tv NO se apaga. (punto interensante este).
El problema es que al llegar al bloqueo de las 5 veces, entrar al modo servicio es muy complicado, pero no imposible. En mi caso lo repetí muchísimas veces hasta que en alguna ocasion entraba.  En caso de entrar tu pantalla permanece en negro, pero el led de encendido en verde. Aqui se necesita una linterna o un foco o algo que dea luz, ya que se necesita andar por los menus y es bastante dificil. Yo use un foco de leds que me sirvio perfectamente.

El modo servicio consta de 11 paginas donde se puede configurar la tv o resetear errores. Para andar por el menu de servicio se necesita solo el mando.
En la pantalla 1/11 te mostrara el estado (mirar imagen adjunta). Entre otras cosas pone el contador de errores de standby que me indica que el fallo esta en una lampara. Evidentemente esta foto esta tomada con la tv ya reparada. Y me muestra que habia tenido dos fallos de lamparas.
Avanzando al menu 10/11 (con las flechas del mando e iluminando la pantalla con foco) llegais al menu del EPP Clear (que es borrado total de la eprom). Bien pues bajais con la tecla de "prog-" del mando hasta encontrar "L ERR RESET" y pulsais OK. Con esto el contador de 5 fallos se vuelve a 0. Luego subis por el menu (tambien en la página 10/11) y buscais "STAND-BY CAUSE RESET" y lo teneis que poner en "ON" y pulsar "OK" en el mando.  Con esto habemos conseguido que la tv vuelva a empezar su contador de fallos de lamparas desde 0.
Una vez hecho esto apagamos desde el mando y al encender la TV vemos durante unos 2 segundos el OSD y niebla (tipica de señal analogica). En mi caso durante esas 5 veces pude observar como esa niebla tenia una franja horizontal oscura (no es facil de ver pero asi era) en la parte media superior.
A la 4 vez antes de que se bloquease definitivamente me fui de nuevo al menu de servicio y repeti la operacion para resetear el contador para tener mas intentos. Empeze a rotar el trafo de la lampara con otra de la placa inferior y resteando de vez en cuando para que no se bloquee. Al cambiar el trafo veo como el problema se desplaza a otra zona por lo que llego a la conclusion de que tiene el trafo KO. 
Mi solución : buscar el trafo en Ebay y listo. Tv reparada.

Bueno es un poco un toston pero me alegre mucho de solucionarlo y me dio rabia la poca información que habia al respecto. Espero que le sea util a mas gente.


----------



## el-rey-julien

muchas gracias por el aporte ¡¡¡


----------



## Mauro555

Muy buen aporte,se agradece.


----------



## nocta

El problema suele suceder con muchos LCD. Se da generalmente con:

- Capacitores malos (no hace falta que estén hinchados o explotados, puede medir mal su ESR)
- Transistores MOSFET en corto
- El fusible abierto (por un mosfet en corto, por ejemplo)
- Mal trafo en el inverter
- Lámparas en mal estado o con un cable desoldado
- Soldaduras frías
- Otro componente que falle -muy raro-

Buen aporte


----------



## melga3d

Hola 

Tengo un problema con el encendido de mi televisón *Sharp Aquos LC-37GD8E*.

Mi televisión se apaga a los pocos segundos de encenderse.

Arranca el sistema (led verde) y cuando muestra la imagen se apaga de inmediato (led roja).
He accedido al modo servicio usando las teclas "vol -"; y "input" + "vol-" y "prog" y se queda el led verde bloqueado, y la pantalla en negro. 

Si le acerco una lámpara de escritorio a la pantalla puedo ver muy leve el menú del “modo servicio” y me permite entrar con ayuda del mando a las opciones de “EPP Clear” L ERR RESET" "STAND-BY CAUSE RESET" para resetear los bloqueos por fallos, pero aún así no consigo que se mantenga encendida.

Por error pulsé en resetear Eprom, y ahora no sé si eso puede afectar también al encendido.
Es un problema habitual de arranque, según he visto por diferentes foros, pero no he conseguido darle solución. 

He abierto el televisor y visualmente no parece que exista nada quemado.

La placa de la fuente de alimentación, transistores etc parecen todos correctos.

Los paneles “IM3826-1 INV1 - RUNTKA216WJZZ” y “IM3826-2 INV2 - RUNTKA217WJZZ” visualmente no se aprecian daños (quemaduras en los trafos, soldaduras quebradas etc)

En una de las veces que pude arrancar el sistema de la pantalla le pude hacer una captura y me da un fallo *"Error Lamp"* (Les he adjuntado la captura de pantalla) No me permite modificar nada de esa pantalla, porque se apaga el televisor.

*¿Esto quiere decir que sólo está mal uno de los trafos o que debería cambiar toda la placa del inventer?*

*¿Puede ser otro error y por eso no mantiene el encendido la televión?*

Siento haber soltado todo este tostón de texto, pero me gusta ser lo más descriptivo posible del problema.
Un saludo

Antonio


----------



## el-rey-julien

y a todo esto,que dice el manual de servicio  acerca de esta falla?


----------



## melga3d

Acabo de encontrar el manual de servicio por google... lo miraré a ver que me puede aclarar.


----------



## el-rey-julien

busca aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## melga3d

gracias por el link pero no aparece mi modelo concreto.

He podido encontrar el de mi modelo. Solo me lo deja ver online, no me permite guardarlo. ni imprimir. Me cobra 10 euros si lo quiero descargar.... y por ahora no es prioritario.


----------



## el-rey-julien

busca uno similar


----------



## melga3d

Desesperado he llamado a un técnico y nada ver la placa IM3826-1 INV1 - RUNTKA216WJZZ ha dicho que estaba dañada por sobrecalentamiento.

A simple vista parecía normal pero se notaba al pasar una luz más fuerte.. el cambio de color de la placa etc.

Pues el fallo es la placa... no me pudo decir si era sólo un trafo pero lo más recomendable es cambiar placa nueva.

¿Alguien conoce una tienda online donde se pueda adquirir esta placa?

Las he visto por Ebay pero tal vez sea mejor una web especializada en ello y que no sea de segunda mano.

un saludo

Gracias


----------

